# RR: 12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"



## Trout

*1.	Fricsay (cond.), Seefried, Fischer-Dieskau, Haefliger, Forrester, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Catholic Choir	(1958)










2.	Furtwängler (cond.), Briem, Höngen, Anders, Watzke, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Kittel Choir	(1942)










3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Cavelti, Haefliger, Edelmann, Philharmonia Orchestra, Lucerne Festival Chorus	(1954)










4.	Karajan (cond.), W. Berry, Janowitz, Kmentt, Rossl-Majdan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein	(1962)










5.	Furtwängler (cond.), Edelmann, Schwarzkopf, Höngen, Hopf, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1951)










6.	Gardiner (cond.), Von Otter, Johnson, Orgonasova, Cachemaille, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir	(1992)










7.	Karajan (cond.), Tomowa-Sintow, Baltsa, Schreier, Van Dam, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein	(1977)










8.	Szell (cond.), Addison, Hobson, Lewis, Bell, Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus	(1961)










9.	Wand (cond.), Wiens, Hartwig, Lewis, Hermann, NDR Symphony Orchestra, Hamburg State Opera Chorus	(1986)










10.	Bernstein (cond.), Jones, Schwarz, Kollo, Moll, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1979)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Fricsay (cond.), Seefried, Fischer-Dieskau, Haefliger, Forrester, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Catholic Choir	(1958)
2.	Furtwängler (cond.), Briem, Höngen, Anders, Watzke, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruno Kittel Choir	(1942)
3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Cavelti, Haefliger, Edelmann, Philharmonia Orchestra, Lucerne Festival Chorus	(1954)
4.	Karajan (cond.), W. Berry, Janowitz, Kmentt, Rossl-Majdan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein	(1962)
5.	Furtwängler (cond.), Edelmann, Schwarzkopf, Höngen, Hopf, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus	(1951)
6.	Gardiner (cond.), Von Otter, Johnson, Orgonasova, Cachemaille, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir	(1992)
7.	Karajan (cond.), Tomowa-Sintow, Baltsa, Schreier, Van Dam, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein	(1977)
8.	Szell (cond.), Addison, Hobson, Lewis, Bell, Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus	(1961)
9.	Wand (cond.), Wiens, Hartwig, Lewis, Hermann, NDR Symphony Orchestra, Hamburg State Opera Chorus	(1986)
10.	Bernstein (cond.), Jones, Schwarz, Kollo, Moll, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1979)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

